# Gordon (caledonia)



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Paid Gordon a visit today for a wee chat and have a look at his unit,what a top bloke,knows his stuff and was interesting to hear his thought on things,thanks for taking the time Gordon,cheers :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I reckon you've got the wrong bloke? That Gordon knows nothing!

But in seriousness I'm kidding, Gordon is a top bloke with an absolute wealth of knowlege, got some mean technique with a rotary too!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Gordon who? :lol::lol:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

thats a mean car you have looked proper nice.


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

LOL,its great thanks,just need to get rid off the snow of it,im guessing you were the other guy there then,


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Rick74 said:


> Paid Gordon a visit today for a wee chat and have a look at his unit,what a top bloke,knows his stuff and was interesting to hear his thought on things,thanks for taking the time Gordon,cheers :thumb:


+1 on this. He's always keen to help other members:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

never heard of this mythical man


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

he's a bit like dw cheif, only comes and goes and gongrates in dark circules and when he post he talks sense


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Gordon who? :lol::lol:


seconded! :lol:
top bloke and awesome detailer :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

yeap i was that guy 

and +1 

gordon is a legend lol


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

I have met Gordon once or twice too and I kinda like him, is my cheque in the post too?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok enoughs is enough.
I just do my thing as many members do.
There is a whole load of information out there.
Members just need to go back to basics and dont over complicate issues.
Look at the full picture and not their short term goals.

But thanks for all the nice comments lads and much appreciated
Lovely car Rick and look forward to seeing you in the future.
Gordon.


----------

